# Nintendo Direct 2.13.2014



## JCnator (Feb 12, 2014)

Nintendo Direct went in and information were given for all 3 regions. Here is the rundown according to press releases (except for Japan).


North American February 2014 Nintendo Direct press release:



Spoiler






> REDMOND, Wash.–(BUSINESS WIRE)– Nintendo detailed major announcements for its Wii U home console and Nintendo 3DS portable system in the first Nintendo Direct of 2014. Launch dates and details for multiple games were revealed, including new characters in Super Smash Bros. for Wii U and Nintendo 3DS, and Mario Kart 8 for Wii U. Nintendo also announced specifics about the addition of Game Boy Advance games to the Wii U Virtual Console service. NES Remix 2 is also on the way, complete with a Luigi-themed surprise. And a pair of games coming to the Nintendo eShop on Nintendo 3DS – Steel Diver: Sub Wars and Rusty’s Real Deal Baseball – demonstrate unique new ways for players to acquire add-on content. To view the Nintendo Direct in its entirety, visit http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct.
> Some of today’s announcements included:
> 
> 
> ...






Source : http://nintendoeverything.com/north-american-february-2014-nintendo-direct-press-release/



European February 2014 Nintendo Direct press release:



Spoiler






> NINTENDO REVEALS MARIO KART 8 LAUNCH DATE OF 30th MAY ON Wii U
> 
> Nintendo Direct also announces launch dates for anticipated Nintendo 3DS titles such as Mario Golf: World Tour, Kirby: Triple Deluxe, plus immediate release of Steel Diver: Sub Wars
> 
> ...






Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/european-february-2014-nintendo-direct-press-release/



Japan

- Capcom is making a new Ace Attorney game
- Monster Hunter 4 3DS LL bundle will be released in March 27th
- X is slated for a 2014 release at least in Japan
- All of the announced GBA VC titles will cost 650 yen a pop (roughly $6 in USA)
- Complete April lineup of GBA VC in Japan (dang, that is a lot!):
April 3: Super Mario Advance 2: Super Mario World, Wario Ware Inc., Kirby and the Amazing Mirror, Golden Sun, F-Zero: Maximum Velocity, Advance Wars 1 + 2
April 30:  Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga, The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap, Mario Tennis Advance, Wario Land 4, Kirby: Nightmare in Dream Land, Metroid Fusion

Pre Nintendo Direct


Spoiler



Nintendo of America has just announced that a new Nintendo Direct will be aired tomorrow at 5PM ET. This is the first broadcasting of the year.
In this video, we will see Wii U and 3DS games that are slated to release by the end of spring. I bet that titles like Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze (which has been already released in Japan as of now), Yoshi's New Island, Kirby: Triple Deluxe and Disney Magical World will be shown there.


Discuss and place your bets on which titles you hope for them to be covered. I will update this thread shortly after this Nintendo Direct finished airing!

Check this link tomorrow at 5PM ET: http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/02-13-2014/


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Kirby: Triple Deluxe and I wonder if they will say anything about Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney. They probably wont since Azran Legacy isn't even out yet but I'd like news on that too


----------



## Solar (Feb 12, 2014)

New Smash character please. Besides that, I want Kirby Triple Deluxe, and maybe just one more trailer for MK8 ;D and  I know this is a bit crazy but maybe a release window for the new Smash?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 12, 2014)

They better include something on Kirby: Triple Deluxe, Mario Kart 8 and PL vs AA in there.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 12, 2014)

I really don't care about the Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze. I wasn't aware these games were popular.

I really hope there's more about Yoshi's New Island.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2014)

Yay! Kirby Triple Deluxe!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 12, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> New Smash character please. Besides that, I want Kirby Triple Deluxe, and maybe just one more trailer for MK8 ;D and  I know this is a bit crazy but maybe a release window for the new Smash?



Don't expect a release date for Smash until E3 at the earliest.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2014)

they better talk about new ****, their current game line up bores me


----------



## chillv (Feb 12, 2014)

I hope they at least mention Yarn Yoshi so people will know it is not cancelled.


----------



## Dr J (Feb 13, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> New Smash character please. Besides that, I want Kirby Triple Deluxe, and maybe just one more trailer for MK8 ;D and  I know this is a bit crazy but maybe a release window for the new Smash?



I don't want to see them giving a release date for that until its actually a doable release date. Brawl suffered from being incomplete in some areas.


----------



## Splinter (Feb 13, 2014)

I've hyped myself up way too much for this, hope it's worth it.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

If they don't announce SMT IV for Europe I'm selling my 3DS


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 13, 2014)

New Super Metroid and F-Zero 3DX. Yeah, right...


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2014)

Still not happened? odd


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

Probably announcing crap like last time so I don't have high expectations.. but come on Nintendo you and your "kids" >_>


----------



## JCnator (Feb 13, 2014)

The next Nintendo Direct will last for 41 minutes, which seems to be content-packed. Also, some articles suggest that X, Super Smash Bros. Wii U & 3DS and a new Shining game will be shown as well.

Sources: http://nintendoeverything.com/soraya-saga-retweets-todays-nintendo-direct-news/
http://nintendoeverything.com/shining-game-reveal-imminent-possibly-on-nintendo-direct/



By the way, there's less than 3 hours remaining until Nintendo Direct gets broadcasted! I found an article that contains 3 different regions streaming videos. European and Japanese are included, too.
Video link: http://nintendoeverything.com/shining-game-reveal-imminent-possibly-on-nintendo-direct/


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

Cool. 

Let's hope for an EU date for both SMT IV and Conception II(be it the latter is digital only)


----------



## JCnator (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is some information from Nintendo Direct of America that caught my interest:

- Kirby: Triple Deluxe and a 3DS Mario Golf game (forgot the subtitle) gets released in May 2nd
- GBA VC coming to Wii U around April, including Yoshi Island, Mario & Luigi, Metroid Fusion and more...
- Mario Kart 8 gets 7 Koopa Kids as playable characters, and will be released in May 30th
- NES Remix 2 will have more NES games (no more crap like Urban Champion), includes Super Luigi Bros. and gets released on April 25th in Europe
- More X gameplay
- Bayonetta 2 releases in 2014
- Little Mac is playable in the next SSB
- Inazuma Eleven now released in American eShop

Pretty much your run-of-mill Nintendo Direct, but still nice though.


----------



## Volvagia (Feb 13, 2014)

yooo new aa game announced
http://kotaku.com/capcom-is-making-a-new-ace-attorney-1522432859
all i care about tbh since i'm not interested in the other games :')


----------



## unravel (Feb 13, 2014)

I heard that they will release Inazuma Eleven today (eShop) YAAAAAAAAY WOOO!


----------



## JCnator (Feb 13, 2014)

I just updated my first post of the thread with press releases for both America and Europe, along with a few details for Japan. If you can bring more information for the latter region, I will appreciate it!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2014)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Here is some information from Nintendo Direct of America that caught my interest:
> 
> - Kirby: Triple Deluxe and a 3DS Mario Golf game (forgot the subtitle) gets released in May 2nd
> - GBA VC coming to Wii U around April, including Yoshi Island, Mario & Luigi, Metroid Fusion and more...
> ...



I WANT YOSHI'S ISLAND ON 3DS VC RAWWWGH.

I don't get why the Koopa Kids are in MK8 but whatevs. Game looked good.

Super Luigi Bros looked interesting.

The only thing I can say about X is from a quote in the IRC:
[17:36] <~Jer> all i hear is yelling in japanese


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 13, 2014)

The American Direct got worse as time went on. The high points were Little Mac, Kirby, and yeah that's about it. MK8 release is okay but I'm not terribly hyped for it.


----------



## Solar (Feb 13, 2014)

That was sorta disappointing all around. That part in the middle with the Nintendo Minute footage made me want to punch my computer.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 13, 2014)

> Pok?mon Battle Trozei



Yesyesyesyesyes I've wanted a trozei 2 for ages.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 13, 2014)

On a brighter new, Nintendo of Japan has announced a darn large lineup of GBA games published by Nintendo, coming this April. Here is the list:

April 3
- Super Mario Advance 2: Super Mario World
- Wario Ware Inc.
- Kirby and the Amazing Mirror
- Golden Sun
- F-Zero: Maximum Velocity
- Advance Wars 1 + 2
April 30
- Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga
- The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap
- Mario Tennis Advance
- Wario Land 4
- Kirby: Nightmare in Dream Land
- Metroid Fusion

That makes five games I didn't actually owned out of the bunch. If Nintendo treats NOA and NOE much nicer than how they actually do regarding VC titles, we would get that much of titles.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/japans-complete-gba-wii-u-vc-lineup-for-april/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 14, 2014)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> On a brighter new, Nintendo of Japan has announced a darn large lineup of GBA games published by Nintendo, coming this April. Here is the list:
> 
> April 3
> - Super Mario Advance 2: Super Mario World
> ...


All the flippin Ambassador titles for 3DS. GG Ninty


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2014)

that was boring and a waste of my time


----------



## Cress (Feb 14, 2014)

Tom said:


> All the flippin Ambassador titles for 3DS. GG Ninty



No, Golden Sun, the Advance War games, Mario Tennis, Nightmare in Dreamland, and Superstar Saga weren't ambassador games.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> that was boring and a waste of my time



For most of it, I agree.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


> For most of it, I agree.



i only watched the highlights and my time was still wasted you feel me

wtf that yoshi green 3DS looks like a piece of ****


----------



## oath2order (Feb 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i only watched the highlights and my time was still wasted you feel me
> 
> wtf that yoshi green 3DS looks like a piece of ****



I want the Yoshi's New Island game. The 3DS meh.

But it's like wow okay wow the Koopa Kids. whatever.

Pokemon Trozei and Steel Diver sequels, literally nobody asked for.

I can't wait for Tropical Freeze to be released because I'M TRIED OF HEARING ABOUT IT.

oh look the GBA games that should be on 3DS including Yoshi's Island Super Mario Advance 3. *anger*

Don't care for Layton or the indie games they mentioned.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 14, 2014)

No Tomodachi Collection news?? -cries-


----------



## saymyname (Feb 14, 2014)

Can't wait for the new Super Smash Bros... I hope it gets a limited 3DS release console.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2014)

OH MY GOD

come on Nintendo give us SMT IV already //cries under table 5ever


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 14, 2014)

Wait, did it say under Japan there's gonna be a new AA game?

YEAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> No Tomodachi Collection news?? -cries-



its ok when they release it we can get married!!!


----------

